# Conectar minidiscoduro a autoestereo



## antogom (Ago 15, 2007)

hola ojala puedan ayudarme tengo un autoestereo con estrada usb que solo reconoce el formato fat32 y quiero conectarle un minidisco duro de 40 gb para manejar pistas de audio en mp3, originalmente mi problema fue el formato del disco que estaba en ntfs y ya se fortateo en dos particiones a fat 32, pero aun asi el autoestereo sigue sin reconocer la información del disco. cabe señalar que el autoestereo reconoce a la perfeccion las memorias de 1 y 2 gb. agradezco cualquier comentario gracias.
datos tecnicos:
autoestereo: interfaz USB estandar, sistema de archivos: FAT16/32,corriente de alimentacion maxima:500mA,MP3 decodificado:compatible con MPEG-1/2 Audio Layer-3, WMA decodificado:compatible con Windows Media Audio,Decodificacion AAC:Archivos AAC-LC".m4a", Señal WAV: Linear-PCM. 
Minidisco Duro: Mini disco duro Externo 40Gb USB,puerto USB 2.0 a 480Mbps. ,interface USB 2.0 compatible con USB 1.1,2.5"USB 2.0 Aluminum Hard Drive Enclosure,plug and play,hot swappable,smart mobile storage.compatiblr con Win98/SE/ME/2000/XP, & Mac OS8.6 or later,se alimenta mediante el usb.nuevamente agradezco cualquie orientacion. gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 15, 2007)

¿Ese disco duro está diseñado para conectarse a ese equipo o estás inventando conectarlo?

¿Qué interfaz tiene?

mcrven


----------



## flara (Ago 15, 2007)

esta dificil pero no imposible , el disco duro necesita alimentacion para su fucionamiento la cual se la puedes proporcionar atraves del usb, luego segun k interzar tnga el disco duro tndra k usar una controladora para ese disco duro para k controle las revoluciones y la posicion de las cabezas en el disco duro, y acontinuacion k esa controladora t comvierta  la señal obtenida del disco duro en información valida para el usb


----------



## mcrven (Ago 15, 2007)

O sea...
Para eso, entre el DD y AutoStereo necesitas una PC.

Flara, el DD requiere alimentación que se podría sacar del USB, requiere una controlador hardware cuyo accionar depende del BIOS y este requiere de software interlocutor entre el sistema MP3 de los archivos de audio y la señal audio que se debe dirigir al amplificador. Ah... Se me olvidaba el interfaz usuario.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## cesarjuarez (Sep 7, 2007)

OK OK Vamos empesando con esta información
por lo general todos los equipos traen su manual sino
lo consigues en internet con el fabricante mira en el mercado ay
algo muy avanzado un dvd de carro marca JVC

http://mobile.jvc.com/Aproduct.jsp?modelId=MODL027891&pathId=143&page=1

este tiene su cable usb pero el fabricante te especifica muy claramente
que solo acepta memorias de 8Gbits 
si gustas publica tu marca de estereo y te ayudo con la información
saludos


----------



## capitanp (Sep 7, 2007)

es muy probable que el sistema operativo del autostereo no pueda manejar 40GB prueba formatearlo en 2 gb si funciona es el sofware

luego prueba cual sera la max capasidad , supongo 8 GB y has otra particion haber si la reconoce


saluudos


----------



## antogom (Sep 7, 2007)

agradezco toda su información y orientacion, la marca del estereo es kenwood submarca excelon. e intentare agotar las posibilidadesque me sugieren y les informaciónrmare mas adelante. gracias.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 8, 2007)

No es por nada, pero si lees atentamente las instrucciones del autorradio verás que solo lee MEMORIAS FLASH.

Un disco duro no es compatible.


----------



## jlmonsivais (Jun 3, 2008)

Bueno para conectarlo necesitas alimentar el disco duro, el estereo tiene una corriente muy limitada creo que 100 mA para alimentar tarjetas usb, por lo que requieres de una pequeña fuente que alimente el HD, asi que diseñate una fuente de 12 a 5 volts con suficiente corriente para tu disco duro, tambien tendras que usar un cable para bypasear la alimentacion desde el estereo y suministrar la de la fuente sin afectar los datos, cuando lo hice por primera conecte un reproductor de MP3 portatil LYRA de RCA de 20 GB pero este debia estar siempre energizado de no ser asi se apagaba y tenia que desconectarlo y encendelo nuevamente, asi que despues de 1 año de tenerlo asi se daño y no funciono mas, ahora tengo instalado un disco duro portatil passport de WD de 80 GB pero en este caso use un relevador de 5VDC para que energice el disco duro cuando enciendo el estereo y funciona de LUJO, por sierto tambien requieres formatear el disco a FAT32 y en caso de que no lo reconosca por ser muy grande puedes particionarlo a un valor mas bajo pero ami me funciono con el de 80 GB, por sierto mi estereo es un economico Kenwood


----------

